# Drucker: Schlechte Qualität



## Hellie (26. Oktober 2004)

HILFE

Vor anderthalb Wochen musste ich Folien für die Schule drucken, die Fraben sahen da schon sehr "streifig" aus, das Schwarz hat sich ganz langsam verabschiedet. Vorgestern wollte ich wieder drucken, und habe mich dann aber daran erinnert. gestern also eine neue Druckerpatrone (Schwarz) gekauft. Seit gestern doktor ich jetzt an diesem Drucker rum, drucke immer wieder, versuche die Düsen zu reinigen etc. Aber es wird nicht besser. Das Blau sieht annehmbar aus, das Rot schon schlechter (rot-rosa-gestreift), das gelb verschwindet teilweise ganz, und das Schwarz ist eher ein gestreiftes grau. Und es scheint nicht wirklich besser zu werden. Inzwischen find ich aber noch nicht mal mehr die "Problemlösung-Abteilung" des Druckermonitors (der Toolbar). Mein Drucker, Canon i850 hatte noch nie solche Probleme...

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, was ich noch probieren könnte? Ich verzweifel langsam, und ich brauche den drucker für die Schule inzwischen auch wieder...

Vielen Dank schon mal
Hellie


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Wird wohl der Druckkopf sein, falls du den rausnehmen kannst probier mal den zu reinigen, ansonsten kanste dir nen neuen Druck olen, das lohnt nicht den zu tausche.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Hellie (27. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hab versucht, den Druckkopf zu reinigen, aber irgendwie ist es dadurch schlimmer geworden, finde ich. Die Farben sind jetzt richtig gestreift und das schwarz ist zwar am Rand noch einigermaßen grau, nimmt aber nach innen hin extrem ab. Soll ich weiter drucken oder schauen, dass ich möglichst schnell einen neuen Drucker kriege? Kann ich sonst noch irgendetwas tun?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

lg Hellie


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2004)

Hm, Druckkoft ist immer sone sache, also wenn das reinigen mit nem trockenen Tuch und über die Software nicht geht helfen nurnoch redikale Methoden, die den Druckkopf genau so zerstören können.
Wenn du da hast probier mal ihn mit Alkohol zu reinigen. Vielleicht hilft auch Reinigungsbenzin, aber wie gesagt, wenn du Pech hast ist er dann ganz hin.

Ich reparier beruflich öffters mal Drucker, und bei Tintenstrahl ist es leider fast immer so das es sich aufgrund der niedrigen Kosten für Neugeräte nicht lohnt die zu reparieren.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

